# Steg aus leeren Kanistern?



## wano87 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich möchte gerne an meinem See einen Steg aus leeren Kanistern bauen. ca. 2x2 m...Hat jemand erfahrung damit gemacht.


freue mich über alle tipps#6


----------



## mmelch21 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

Erfahrung micht aber das wird denk ich mal schwer gehen..

Da gibts solche plastickplatous oder wie das heisst..

weiss nich wo man die herbekommt aber die sind eigentlich perfekt.

Vlt weisst ja was ich meine..sind so blaue viereckige kunststoffteile die zusammenfügen gehen..

lg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*



wano87 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen.
> Ich möchte gerne an meinem See einen Steg aus leeren Kanistern bauen. ca. 2x2 m...Hat jemand erfahrung damit gemacht.
> 
> 
> freue mich über alle tipps#6


 
Letztes Jahr und das Jahr davor habe ich mir mit Freunden ein Floß gebaut, Basis war ne Pallette wo wir Kanister drunter gelegt haben... und ab auf den Teich. :q

Du solltest auf jeden Fall darauf achten das du die Kanister ordentlich verschnürst/fixierst, die Dinger sind schneller weg als man denkt und schon blubbert man ab...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

funktioniert auf jeden Fall, so was schwamm jahrelang bei uns im Hafen rum (festgebunden)

hab aber keine Ahnung, wie die Kanister fixiert waren (waren sie aber auf jeden Fall)


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

Also wenn ich mal so die ganzen Ferienhauskataloge durchblätter, ist das in Norwegen wohl Gang und Gebe... (bin leider viel zu wenig dort )

Wenn ich mir einen Steg bauen würde damit, würde ich ne Menge Taue und viel Klebstoff benutzen #6


----------



## m-spec (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

Habt Ihr denn nie Half Life 2 gespielt :g ?

Aber das mit den Kanistern klappt. Bei einem FoPu bei uns ist die komplette Steganlage mit den großen blauen Tonnen als Unterbau hergestellt und abgesoffen ist da noch nichts.


----------



## heinmama (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

Hallo,

das mit den großen blauen Tonnen geht echt gut, haben wir auch auf der Werft gebaut.

Also Vierkantrahmen bauen, auf denen sich Bretter schrauben lassen und unten die Kanister (Tonnen) drunter. Der Steg sollte aber schon ein wenig breiter sein als die Tonnen, so das der Auftrieb wie bei einem Katamaran verteilt wir (Stabilität).

Weiterhin lege ich mal das Merrkblatt der WSA dazu, braucht man ja nicht 200% befolgen, aber einige Dinge sowie Entwurfsbelastungen kann man hier ableiten.

Oder evtl mal beim WSA anrufen ob die evtl alte Pläne haben .
#6#6#6#6


Gruß Heiko


----------



## Pargo Man (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

Der Schwimmsteg soll ans Privatgewäser, oder? Die "Blauen" sind Standard Industrieverpackung und sehr resistent (... vergiss die 10-25 Liter Frittenfettdinger...) . Das Material der blauen 60er oder 200er Tonne hält selbst in den Tropen ewig. Willst Du Druckfestigkeit, kannst Du ggf mit PU ausschäumen. UV ist der Feind der Steganlage, nicht das Wasser... ausser es friert |rolleyes . Gedanken würde ich mir eher wegen Kentersicherheit, Schwerpunkt und Resistenz der Decksplanken und dem Seitschutz der Anlage machen. Das muss standhalten können. Marschierst Du in voller Montur auf den Steg, dann sollte er nicht wesentlich seitlich eintauchen oder sich verwinden. Sicherheit geht vor. Wasser kann recht kalt sein... so auf der Haut im April...#6
Ich würde eine enge "Kiste" mit ca 50cm hohen Seitwänden zimmern und umgedreht auf die ( wirklich auf Pass ) Tonnen setzen.

Mach mal 'n Bild, bitte.


----------



## husky (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

ich würd dir auch raten die blauen tonnen zu nehmen, die sind vorallem umsonst zu haben oder gegen ein kleines trinkgeld - ich hol sie immer von ner spedition oder ner kfz werkstätte, die bekommen darin ihren frostschutz etc.
dazu als plattform noch ne große palette ca. 3x2m und das ganze mit ordentlichen spanngurten verspannt, so ist das ganze auch wieder leicht demontierbar.

viel erfolg damit


----------



## wano87 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

ich habe  so ca. 10st  35l kanister.hab mir schon überlegt europaletten zu benutzen und das ganze dan mit spanngurten drunter zurren.oben drauf dan bretter...was mein ihr?????


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*



wano87 schrieb:


> ich habe  so ca. 10st  35l kanister.hab mir schon überlegt europaletten zu benutzen und das ganze dan mit spanngurten drunter zurren.oben drauf dan bretter...was mein ihr?????


Die Europaletten sind im Wasser schneller weggefault, als Du schwimmen kannst... 
Ich würd da schon mit Hartholz arbeiten!

Die Blauen Tonnen kann ich im übrigen auch empfehlen - wir haben die damals noch mit etwas Kunstharz gefüllt und auf dem Kopf stehend aushärten lassen. Dann kommt da auch garantiert kein Wasser rein! #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

noch schneller gehen dir die Spanngurte flöten.
ich halte die blauen Tonnen in Verbindung mit einem stabilen Rahmen auch für sinnvoller


----------



## hharfst (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Steg aus leeren Kanistern?*

die kanister würde ich mit lochband (mit kunststoff ummanteltes metall mit löchern drinne) und edelstahlschrauben (spax) 1 x über kreuz festmachen, so habe ich es zumindest mal vor.


----------

